# Riverside Fainters 2017 herd



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I have not posted any photos of the goats lately. I am currently at 5 does, 2 bucks and a wether. Plus a buckling from this year I have not sold yet. I am very happy with my herd, sorry for the crappy hair cuts on some lol. But anywho... Here are the members of the herd...
Jamcin's Sailor (buck)
















Riverside Fainters Cash (buck)
















WP Reba
















WP Jinx















older photo
Riverside Fainters Maya








Sunset Ridge Fainters Isabell (mother to Maya, Cash, Sophie and Ruckus)


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

It would only let me attach so many photos... Here is the rest of the herd..
Riverside Fainters Sophie and Ruckus (darker of the two)
























Fern Hill Fainters Mulanto aka Mu















Riverside Fainters Gilbert (wether and son of Cash)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Pretty goats!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Love the girls!


----------

